# Tips on writing a cookbook and recipes



## feliz (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all! I am helping my Mom compile some of her recipes because a publisher wants to publish them. I desperately need help on tips on how to write a cookbook and how to write recipes. I hope some of you can share some advice.

Thanks!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Recipes into Type is probably the best book on the subject.

In the end, the publisher (unless it's a vanity press) will decide on layout and formats. 

Phil


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

i like seeing big, complete indexes. I like to have flour measured by weight. I like seeing items like ginger measured by ml, rather than _knobs or inches lol_ .


----------

